# Verstehe es nicht!!!



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Mein name ist Rene` und ich habe schon ne kurze frage, bevor ich mit meinen eigentlichen Thema beginne!
Wo kann man sich den hier vernünftig vorstellen ?
Habe hier leider nichts gesehen,oder war ich nur blind?

Also komme ich zu meinen eigentlichen Thema zurück!:vik:

Ich habe vor drei Jahren einen sehr verlassenen Teich gefunden.Der war mehr als nur ungeflegt er war,in einem heftigen zustand.Doch die rießiegen Karpfen(Gras,Schuppen,Spiegel) die Ich,durch dem ganzen gewussel erkennen konnte ließen mich zu dem entschluss kommen,das es hier auch bestimmt genau so große exenplarre an Raubfisch drinne geben müsste. Ich musste heraus finden wenn dieser Teich gehört. Schnell war der jenige aus gemacht dem der Teich gehörte und er hatte, nichts dagegen als ich fragte ob ich den seinen Teich befischen darf.Bevor ich los bin erwiederte er meine frage ob dort Raubfische vorhanden sind mit einem klaren"JA! Zander".Als die Dämmerung einkerte,  zog ich einen Grünen Twister auf,und versucht mein glück mit Zeitluppen einziehen! Nach nur drei auswürfen biss schonn der erste von 90 cm an und das war bis heute der letzte, ich verstehe es bis heute einfach nicht, warum?
Woanders Z.b. an seen klappt es super mit meinen ködern aber,warum nicht an einem 1hekter großem Teich.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen tipp geben,was ich machen kann?

Ich danke im vorraus für die Antworten
Entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler
Gruß Rene`


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Vielleicht hast du direkt den einzigen noch vorhandenen Zander erwischt!:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Wo, sagst du ist der Teich?


#h#h#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

VORSTELLUNGEN KLICK HIER


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hallo,

Er befindet sich mit in einem Wald ,Das Haus liegt 20 meter davon entfernt! Es ist sehr unwarscheinlich das dies der einzige war, mann sieht ja auch welche jagen ab und an.Und die Rotfedern scheinen auch massiv reduziert worden zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Zander mit Kunstködern im See zu fangen, ist zumindestens auch hier sehr, sehr schwer.

Besser funktioniert ein toter Köderfisch am Grund.


#h#h#h


----------



## Benson (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi,

hat sich vermutlich rumgeprochen mit deinem grünen Twister. Schon mal mit Köfi probiert?

Grüße


----------



## Destrudo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi!

Unterwasserstrukturen auskundschaften// Bötchen auf den Teich und Echolot dran// Hotspots suchen// Köder durchprobieren// gucken, wie der Weißfischbestand ist// Ausschau nach Kormoranen halten// gucken, wie der Barschbestand ist// ...

Mir fallen da so einige Maßnahmen ein.


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Der Ort wo ich herkomme ist Versmold/Gütersloh!

Wenn ich es mit Fischfetzen versuche,packe ich ehr die Aale, (Raub) der letzte ,war letzten Freitag gegen 23:30Uhr 101cm#c


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

das ist aber auch traurig das nur nen 101er Aal gebissen hat
und nen 90er Zander hatte ich bisher auch noch nie ... #c

solche "Probleme" hätte ich ja auch gern .... :q


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Also das mit dem Boot ist nicht so die gut idee,der Teich ist nicht gerade tief,die tiefste stelle gerade 2 meter. Barsche hatte man anfangs ziemlich viele gefanegen aber, davon sieht man an einem Blinker auch nichts mehr außer größen von/ab 40cm.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mit Fischfetzen versuche,packe ich ehr die Aale, (Raub) der letzte ,war letzten Freitag gegen 23:30Uhr 101cm#c


 

Das ist natürlich Mist, aber da wirst du in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und dich mit deinen Köfis erstmal an den kapitalen Schlangen vorbei angeln!:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Aal mit 101cm (erstmal Petri Heil dazu)... Alter Verwalter, nich schlecht ... Schade das de 450km  von mir entfernt bist, würde Dir beim Raubfischangeln gern zur Seite  stehen :vik: :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Die Barsche ab 40cm könnten das nächste Problem darstellen, so ein Pech aber auch, ich möchte wirklich nicht in deiner Haut stecken!:q#h


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ich erkläre das mal kurz:

1. Fische wie Rotfedern,dei in Teich meist in schwärmen vor kommen und das in einer größe von 5-8 cm gibt es dort nicht.Nimmt man dort eine 16ner haken und ne Made hat man gleich ne 30cm große dran.Ab und an fängt man auch ne kleine verhältniss 1-10.

2.Große schwärme von Rotfedern fehl Anzeige.


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Der Teich von dem Älterem Herrn wurde nur von seinem Vater beangelt und das war bevor ich dort auftauchte 30 Jahre her


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Ich erkläre das mal kurz:
> 
> 1. Fische wie Rotfedern,dei in Teich meist in schwärmen vor kommen und das in einer größe von 5-8 cm gibt es dort nicht.Nimmt man dort eine 16ner haken und ne Made hat man gleich ne 30cm große dran.Ab und an fängt man auch ne kleine verhältniss 1-10.
> 
> 2.Große schwärme von Rotfedern fehl Anzeige.





Na das ist doch optimal für dich, besorg dir einfach paar Rotaugen in der Größe um die 10-12cm und biete die auf Grund an, fertig!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

so ganz schlüssig hört sich das nicht an ....
wenn von diversen Fischarten große Exemplare vorkommen, dann sollte das mit dem Nachwuchs doch auch eigendlich kein Problem sein ....
es sei denn irgendein verbutteteter Bestand hindert da das gesunde Abwachsen --- aber das hört sich wahrlich nicht danach an #c
wie siehts mit Uferbewuchs und Pflanzen so aus ?
zeig doch mal nen paar Bilder von deinem Juwel #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hört sich nach starkem Raubfischbestand an . . .

#h#h#h


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Das habe ich ja auch schon versucht , der Aal ist immer schneller es gab ja schon ein Abend und das war mein rekord 6 Aale in einer Nacht. das ist ja auch alles schön aber ich möchte halt ,noch so einen Zander heraus ziehen,nicht mal der erste möchte noch mal beißen! An den seen fange ich jetzt nicht welche von 90cm aber knapp darunter ,aber iirgendetwas kann da nichtnstimmen oder ich habe einfach nur großes pech


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Wasserpflanzen im teich gleich null! Bilder kann ich gerne welche machen und morgen reinstellen.Wie gesagt man fängt natrlich auch kleine Rotfedern aber das sind nicht viele.Ich habe viele Anglerfreunde mit hingenommen und sie haben es mir erst auch nicht geglaubt bis sie es selber gesehen haben und selber daran geangelt haben.


----------



## flasha (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ich verstehe das hier leider auch nicht! Manch einer sitzt seid Wochen an seinem Teich und hat nichtmal einen bissen...

Barsch um die 40cm, Aale 1m...Mein herzlichstes Beileid!

Bei uns im Vereinsteich sind momentan auch noch 12 Zander drin oder auch mehr...aber in den letzen Jahren ist erst einer gefangen worden und das auch zufällig auf Maden.

Nicht jeder Tag ist Zander Tag.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

verstehe auch nur bahnhof!

wie groß soll dein fang denn noch sein???


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Würde auch die Variante von Sten nutzen, Köderfisch an Grundmontage. den Köfi evtl. größer als die womit Du jedesmal die Schlänger ziehst....


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*





So hier ist sogar ne Schleie die ich dort gefangen habe,50 cm 5 Kg schwer


----------



## flasha (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Sei doch froh das so ein Teich der angeblich so heruntergekommen ist/war noch so einen tollen Bestand hat


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

ich glaube du hast gar kein problem beim fischen, du willst uns nur alle vor neid erblassen lassen!  :q


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



champagnermädchen schrieb:


> verstehe auch nur bahnhof!
> 
> Wie groß soll dein fang denn noch sein???




#6#6#6


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Der Zander muss ja nicht unbedingt größer sein würde mich halt interressiern wie viele dort noch sind.ich freue mich über jeden Zander.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

dann vielleicht mal tauchen gehen in dem tümpel!??? und zählen. #c

:q


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Nein ich will nicht herum prallen oder so!|rolleyes

Nein echt nicht.
ich verstehe halt nicht warum es bei diesem Teich einfachso schwer ist einen zander zu fangen wenn den augenschein nach wenig futter vorhanden ist


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Na gut ich werde es einfach freitag mal probieren. Ist dann das 6 mal dieses jahr. Mal schauen ob sich dann was tut.
Werde wie vorgeschlagen mit etwas größeren köfis Angeln.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

wenn ich ein zander wäre und hätte wirklich schmacht, was ich bei dem fischangebot in dem see kaum glaube, hätte ich jedenfalls keine lust in ein grünes gummi zu beißen!!!


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Stimmt schon!

Mahl schauen was sich Freitag einfach ergibt werden jeden gefangenen Fisch festhalten und hier herein stelle.Nur dammit ihr es wisst die alle kommen bei mir auch wieder zurück wegen der gefährdung.Generel jeder Fisch.


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi,
veranstalte ein Boardietreffen, ein schönes langes Wochenende!
Mal sehen, was dann so gefangen wird...
Ach so, und 2m Tiefe ist bei seeeehr vielen Booten mehr als nur ein Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Aale Sry


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

und wie sieht es mit Köderfisch am system aus? schonmal damit probiert??
also das is ja echt der hammer- ich beneide dich unglaublich... also sprich bitte nicht von Pech!


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Wat für ne Gefährdung ? Du redest doch bei einem See/Teich/Tümpel nich von der Aalgefährdung ? Der kommt da eh nich mehr weg, also Guten Hunger ...


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Jop!

Habe ich! egal was ich mache der Aal ist immer schneller was natürlich auch klasse ist aber mein zielfisch ist halt ein anderer!Natrlicj gibt es auch Tage da fängt man überhaupt nichts.


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Verstehe


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

echt, es gibt tage wo man nix fängt????

:q:q:q


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ja klar !

aber generrel bin ih gegen das Töten.Für mich ist es halt schöner den fisch wieder behutsam ins Wasser zu setzen.#h


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

nur die zander, die machste tot???


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> echt, es gibt tage wo man nix fängt????
> 
> :q:q:q


 

:vik::vik:|supergri|supergri


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Nö,warum?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

warum????

weil zander voll lecker ist!!!!


dann weißte doch aber, daß mindenstens noch einer drin ist *ggg*


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> nur die zander, die machste tot???




Nee macht er nich, er sagte doch oben (am anfang) das er den Zander von damals auch nicht wieder gefangen hat. Lässt drauf schließen das er ihn wieder in den Teich gesetzt hat 




Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> nicht mal der erste möchte noch mal beißen!


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ich gehe mir mein Essen nicht fangen! Dafr gehe ich einkaufen! :q

Klingt jetzt komisch aber, ich mag kein Fisch!


----------



## H3ndrik (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Oh man...
krasse ***** hier :q
Wenn ich son Tümpel hier um die ecke hätte, wäre ich aber 100prozentig jedemn tag da 
Is ja fast wie ein sechser im lotto... und du darfst da noch so oft angeln wie du willst und wann....
besser als jeder forellenpuff oder nicht?
heftig :k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

wenn er sie nichtmal mit nach hause nimmt und lecker zubereitet, verstehe ich ihn noch weniger!!!!

#q

warum geht man angeln, wenn man keinen fisch essen mag??? #d

jeder würde sich über die fänge tot freuen und im kopf die pfanne oder den räuscherofen schon dampfen sehen!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

@ H3ndrik, mit solch einem Verhalten macht man sich schneller das/die Gewässer/Fangererfolge kaputt als man gucken kann ...

Was nich bedeutet das man doch seinen Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen kann, nur nich jeden Tag die Kühltruhe vollkloppen, dat bringt keine Punkte ...


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mir mein Essen nicht fangen! Dafr gehe ich einkaufen! :q
> 
> Klingt jetzt komisch aber, ich mag kein Fisch!


 


dann hoffe ich für dich, DER zander beißt nie wieder, oder auch hoffentlich keiner der anderen!!! #c


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> wenn er sie nichtmal mit nach hause nimmt und lecker zubereitet, verstehe ich ihn noch weniger!!!!
> 
> #q
> 
> ...


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ein bisschen vorsicht ist geboten ok?#d:r

Es gibt keinen grund einen Fisch zu töten!
Wenn du das machst ist das dein ding aber, du brauchst nicht persönlich zu werden. es gibt genugend profi angler die das selbe tuhen wie ich.Und es darf doch jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## KugelBlitz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> wenn er sie nichtmal mit nach hause nimmt und lecker zubereitet, verstehe ich ihn noch weniger!!!!
> 
> #q
> 
> ...


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Der Ort wo ich herkomme ist Versmold/Gütersloh!
> 
> Wenn ich es mit Fischfetzen versuche,packe ich ehr die Aale, (Raub) der letzte ,war letzten Freitag gegen 23:30Uhr 101cm#c


 

Ich wär glücklich mit nem 101cm Aal :vik:

Aber für Zander veruchs mal mit Köfi an guten Stellen


----------



## flasha (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> Haben auch so jemanden im Verein der keinen Fisch isst und der nimmt grundsätzlich JEDEN gefangenen Hecht,Karpfen,Aal,Barsch und Zander mit den er bekommt.:r
> Und was macht der damit?
> Verschenken natürlich!#q
> Als ich ihm mal gesagt habe das er die Fische doch auch wieder zurücksetzten könnte wenn er sie eh nicht futtert um sie eventuell nochmal zu fangen bekam ich nur die dumme Antwort das dies ja Verboten sei.:c
> ...



Und was ist daran verboten?! Bin auch nicht gerade der Fischliebhaber aber ich habe genug Abnehmer für frischen Fisch. So what?!


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Tobi
#6#6#6

Endlich einer der mich versteht!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

hallo, würdest du das mal bitte nicht so zitieren, als wäre das alles von mir! danke!!!


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Leute ... wenn ihr denn unbedingt zum 2395865908657. Mal über C&R diskutieren wollt dann macht das doch bitte in dem dafür vorgesehenen Tröt.

Petri zu den tollen Fischen übrigens! ich würds auch mit Köfi am System versuchen, langsam durch gewässer gezupft... da geht bestimmt was!
Viel Erfolg!
#h


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Jeder soll das tuhen was er für richtig hält ! meine option ist es sie halt alle zurck zu setzen.


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Jeder soll das tuhen was er für richtig hält ! meine option ist es sie halt alle zurck zu setzen.


 
Genau#6

Mann muss nich jeden Fisch totschlagen #d


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> meine option ist es sie _*halt alle zurück*_ zu setzen.




hmm...damit musste selbst klar kommen, hatte Dich eigendlich anders eingestuft, nach Deinem Satz (Mein Zielfisch ist ein anderer) aber okay.... 

Dann rate Ich allerdings doch zu Deinem Grünen Gummiteil :q:q

Dat passt schon 


Vergiss meinen Satz mit Köderfisch und Größe ändern, dat war Schwachsinn ....

Ick bin raus hier ...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> du hast einen an der waffel!!!
> 
> SORRY


 
Als erstes: C&R wird in Angelforen nie gerne diskutiert. 

Eine an der Waffel haben die, die anderen den Spaß am Angeln nehmen, nur weil sie in ihren Augen alles falsch machen.

Meine Güte, wie soll man das sagen, ohne das andere es missverstehen... #d

Es gibt sozusagen 3 Fischverwertertypen:
1. Welche, die sozusagen "alles" mitnehmen
2. reine Catch & Release Angler, die keinen Fisch essen
3. Mischung aus 1. und 2. . Leute, die gerne Fisch essen, aber auch geziehlt auf Fische angeln, um sie nicht zu essen einfach weils schön ist in der Natur zu sein und jeder Fisch ein besonderes Gefühl in einem Auslößt, der eine mehr, der andere weniger.

Hört sich jetzt bestimmt von einem 15 jährigem Schüler etwas komisch an, aber ich angel für mein Leben gerne, lieber als in der Stadt "abzuhängen".

Nun... jede/r sollte für sich überlegen, zu welcher Gruppe er/sie gehört und die anderen "Typen" mit ihrer Art aktzeptieren und in Ruhe angeln lassen. Das ist das, was wohl die wenigsten ab können: Nörgler, die über C&R angeln meckern, dass sie z.B. Fische unnütz quälen und umgekehrt, dass die "Kochtopfangler" (was teilweise wirklich als "Schimpfwort" zu bezeichnen ist) alles abkloppen und sie Gewässer leer machen, ohne Angst auf Verluste.

Für die einen gibs nichts schöneres als die Seele bummeln zu lassen und die Natur zu genießen, der andere liebt den Adrenalin Kick beim Drill eines großen Fisches, wieder ein anderer ist immer wieder über die Vielfälltigkeit einer Fischart fasziniert, dann essen manche für ihr Leben gerne Fisch. Und dann gibs noch die Mischung aus allem, alle sind auf ihre Art völlig in Ordnung. #6


So, zum Überlegen...


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Traveangler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

von diesem 15 Jährigen können sich so einige "alte Angler" ne scheibe abschneiden !

So jetzt geh ich ein bischen an die Ostsee Blinkern ! Sollte ein Hornhecht anbeissen wird er weiter schwimmen , ein schöner Dorsch oder ne Mefo würde zum Essen eingeladen werden #6


----------



## Siegkaner (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hmm,
das gewässer ist ja wie ein 6er im lotto,und das mit zusatzzahl
Da wäre meine devise einfach mal schweigen und mich daran erfreuen das ich so ein gewässer befischen darf^^.
Naja Versmold is ja nicht wirklich ne riesenstadt und google Earth naja kennen ja fast alle.Also aufpassen sonst ist der gefangene Zander vill demnächst garnicht mehr drin . 

Weiss zwar nicht von wem das zitat stammt aber is hier (für Mich ) super treffend. einfach mal fresse halten und Spass an dem gewässer haben.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

So, nu ist hier Feierabend mit C&R. Bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## pfefferladen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Servus,

Köfi 10cm lang und ca 30cm über dem Grund und warten.

Fischfetzen bringt auch gute Zander.


----------



## KugelBlitz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Nicht das man mich falsch versteht aber ich habe absolut nix gegen Catch&Eat oder gegen das releasen.

Und es ist selbstverständlich nichts verbotenes daran alles was man fängt und maßig ist mitzunehmen aber wenn man selber genug Fisch hat dann kann man doch ab und zu mal nen gerade maßigen zurücksetzten, oder nicht?

Ich nehme selber auch immer mal wieder nen paar Dorsche,ne schöne Mefo und auch den ein oder anderen Hecht und Zander mit um ihn mir schmecken zu lassen aber ich nehme nie mehr Fisch mit als ich nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit essen kann.

So nu ist aber schluss mit der ewigen C&R Diskussion und ich kehre mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück:

Bei mir im Vereinssee (ca 10 Hektar bis 12 Meter tief) werden seit ca 15 Jahren Zander besetzt.
Gefangen werden im Schnitt so ca 2-3 Stück im Jahr.Allerdings sind das immer richtige "Klamotten"
Letztes Jahr warens 2 von jeweils 78 und 86cm.
Habe selber das ganze Jahr 2-3 Tage die Woche nur mit Gummi auf die Stachelritter gefischt und nicht einen einzigen Biss bekommen.
In anderen Gewässern klappte das gleiche wunderbar.

Bei uns hat sich die Methode mit dem toten Köfi (6-15cm) an der Posenmontage ca nen Meter über Grund "bewährt"

Würde es an deiner Stelle genauso versuchen.
In dem kleinen Gewässer solltest du damit in den späten Abend oder Morgenstunden auf jeden Fall Erfolg haben.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> Und es ist selbstverständlich nichts verbotenes daran alles was man fängt und maßig ist mitzunehmen aber wenn man selber genug Fisch hat dann kann man doch ab und zu mal nen gerade maßigen zurücksetzten, oder nicht?
> 
> Ich nehme selber auch immer mal wieder nen paar Dorsche,ne schöne Mefo und auch den ein oder anderen Hecht und Zander mit um ihn mir schmecken zu lassen aber ich nehme nie mehr Fisch mit als ich nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit essen kann.



Hier hat auch niemand was anderes behauptet!


Edit: Sorry Ralf, habs zuspät gelesen.


----------



## Destrudo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So, nu ist hier Feierabend mit C&R. Bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema.



Ich übersetze mal:

So, nu ist hier Feierabend mit C&R. Bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema.

TO, hast Du´s schonmal mit Dropshot oder Carolina- Rig probiert? Nervige Gummifische animieren nicht unbedingt aus Hungergründen zum Biss, sondern wegen terriorialem Vehalten.


----------



## Erumaro (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Destrudo schrieb:


> Ich übersetze mal:
> 
> So, nu ist hier Feierabend mit C&R. Bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema.
> 
> ...


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 139116
> 
> 
> So hier ist sogar ne Schleie die ich dort gefangen habe,50 cm 5 Kg schwer



Wenn die Schleie 5kg wiegt, dann fress ich nen Besen!!! 5 Pfund ist da eher realistisch.

Wenn du überall so übertreibst, dann ist dein 110cm Aal bestimmt nur 55cm und der Zander nur 45 cm lang gewesen.


(Quasi ein Divisor von 2)


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hab grad mal mit dem Korpulenzfaktor gerechnet.

Bei einer Länge von 50 cm ist ein maximales Gewicht von ca. 2,4 kg mglich. Also ca. 5 Pfund.

Hätte sie 5 kg gehabt müsste sie ca. 67cm lang gewesen sein.

Ich glaube da hat er unabsichtlich Pfund und kg verwechselt.

Nichts desto trotz ein sehr schöner Fisch #6


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Sorry 5 Pfund!
Aber wenn du mir nicht glaubst kannst du gerne selber dort angeln#6


----------



## DokSnyder (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hallo Leute! Es geht um ein ERNSTES Problem. Nicht dauernd abschweifen und irgendwas in Frage stellen.

-> Wie bekommt man die 40+ Barsche und 1m+ Aale am besten weg? |rolleyes


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ach irgendwann muss es doch mal wieder klappen! Ich versuche es heute ein mal obwohl Vollmond ist!


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2010)

*Verstehe es auch ganz und gar nicht!!!*

Hmmm, ich weiß ja nicht wo du in Deutschland wohnst, aber Vollmond ist da heute mal bestimmt nicht!

Mir kommt es irgendwie so vor, als wenn du dich hier nur angemeldet hast um richtig Terror anzuzetteln.


----------



## Benson (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi,



Jens84 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal mit dem Korpulenzfaktor gerechnet.
> 
> Bei einer Länge von 50 cm ist ein maximales Gewicht von ca. 2,4 kg mglich. Also ca. 5 Pfund.
> 
> ...



vielleicht hat er ja auch Zentimeter mit ... verwechselt:q

Spaß.

Ist natürlich super in einem Teich angeln zu können wo Jahre lang nicht geangelt wurde und die Fische in Ruhe abwachsen konnten.

Was mich aber eher interessieren würde ist, wie es mit dem Nachwuchs aussieht. Wenn dort so große Zander rumschwimmen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht hoch, dass sie auch für Nachwuchs gesorgt haben.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## flasha (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Mach doch mal Bilder oder ein Video vom Teich. Manch einer wäre froh solche Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es auch ganz und gar nicht!!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich weiß ja nicht wo du in Deutschland wohnst, aber Vollmond ist da heute mal bestimmt nicht!
> 
> Hier bitte da kannst du es gerne nach lesen!
> 
> Mir kommt es irgendwie so vor, als wenn du dich hier nur angemeldet hast um richtig Terror anzuzetteln.


 
Ich habe ein frage gestellt die mir zum teil auch beanwortet worden sind! 
Ich wollte von anderenn noch hören was sie dann dann machen würden mehr nicht.
Die mehrzahl hat geantwortet mit köfis zu Angeln was ich dann halt noch mal ausprobiere?
Wenn das für dich terror ist,is das dein problem ich habe keine aussage gemacht die irgendetwas mit terror zu tuhen hat.


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hier der link fürdie mondphase http://www.angeln-und-jagen.de/mondphase.php4


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Hier der link fürdie mondphase http://www.angeln-und-jagen.de/mondphase.php4




Hier ein anderer link zur Mondphase...

Welcher Mond ist denn nun der Richtige?
Interessiert mich deshalb, weil bei uns Freitag Vollmond war und er jetzt definitiv abnehmend ist.
Gestern Nacht hab ich ihn (den ollen Erdtrabanten) nämlich recht deutlich gesehen!


http://www.mondkalender-online.de/tagsuche.asp


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Alter des Mondes​ *18  Tage, 9 Stunden, 42 Minuten*​ Mondaufgang​ *23:18*​ Mondzenit​ *03:59*​ Monduntergang​ *09:06*​ 


 Mondphase​ *ß 86%* 
(0% = Neumond, 100% = Vollmond)​ 

 letztes  Viertel​ *16:36     4. Juli 2010*​ 

 erstes  Viertel​ *12:11     18. Juli 2010*​ 

 nächster  Vollmond​ *03:37     26. Juli 2010*​ 

 nächster  Neumond​ *21:41     11. Juli 2010*​


----------



## Benson (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Naja, andere sagen ja, wenn der Mond senkrecht über oder unter dem Angelplatz steht (egal ob Vollmond oder Neumond) dann sind die Fische besonders aktiv:
www.beissindex.de


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es auch ganz und gar nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein frage gestellt die mir zum teil auch beanwortet worden sind!
> Ich wollte von anderenn noch hören was sie dann dann machen würden mehr nicht.
> Die mehrzahl hat geantwortet mit köfis zu Angeln was ich dann halt noch mal ausprobiere?
> Wenn das für dich terror ist,is das dein problem ich habe keine aussage gemacht die irgendetwas mit terror zu tuhen hat.



Ich meinte auch, dass du hier eher Terror anzetteln willst!

So nach dem Motto: Ich fang richtig gute Fische (40er Aal, 1m Aal, 90er Zander) und setz die alle wieder zurück. 
Fisch ess ich eh nicht! Bäh!|rolleyes

Geschätzte 90% hier verstehen den Sinn deines Tuns nicht und reiben sich daran.
Natürlich sind dann die 10% der C&R Fraktion da, die es super finden was du da machst.
Schon entsteht eine üble Stimmung.

Und mir kommt es halt so vor, als wenn du zu Hause vor dem Monitor sitzt und dir auf die Schenkel klopfst vor Lachen!


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ja ich auch!

Nun ja die diskussion zu führen bringt ja auch nichts!Welcher den nun der richtige ist.
Es gibt ja auch dutzende die die sache mit dem mond als mytos ansehen.
Ich probiere es einfach


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ich habe ja gesagt das jeder das tuhen soll mit den Fischen was er für richtig hält!
Ich tuhe eben das eine, die einen verstehen es nicht die anderen schon.
Verurteilen tuhe ich hier aber keinen und ich lache hier mir vor dem Pc auch keinen ab oder so.
Ich bin ein Angler aus leidenschaft,wie so manch ein anderer auch. aber halt nich der, der den Fisch eins über den Deckel kloppt


----------



## ELBkaida (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Ich habe viele Anglerfreunde mit hingenommen und sie haben es mir erst auch nicht geglaubt bis sie es selber gesehen haben und selber daran geangelt haben.



Da haben wir doch die Lösung des Problems - wahrscheinlich sind die Zander einfach schon verdaut....:q


----------



## barschkönig (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Karpfen in  dem Teich aus?


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Auf  Karpfen habe ich in letzter Zeit nicht geangelt! Doch letztes WE ging mir einer an der Angel.
Hab den mal auf nem Foto fest gehalten.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Liebe an-diesem-Thread-Beteiligte, vielen Dank für 10 unterhaltsame Minuten beim durchlesen. Selten so gestaunt und gelacht.#6


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

jo erinnert mich an was.
da war doch mal was mit nem stegbauer usw......................


antonio


----------



## Benson (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi,



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Da sollltest Du als Hardcorereleaser im Umgang mit dem Fisch noch ein bisschen üben . Wenn Dein Zander auch so aussah, wunderts mich nich wirklich, dass er nun keinen Hunger mehr hat...



ich gebe dir Recht und dabei hat er sich so rausgeputzt, schließlich hat er keinen Dreck auf seiner nackten Haut:q


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ist schon klar das dass,nicht der größte ist hat auch niemand gesagt!
Anscheind wird dieser Forum nur dazu genutzt um blöde sprüche Ab zu lassen naja jedem das eine !


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

es geht nicht um die größe, sondern darum, daß der fisch so richtig schön durch den dreck gezogen wurde.

antonio


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

*((-: *Achtung Ironie* )

*Nem Karpfen macht doch so bissel Panade nix aus!
Diese verfressenen Wasserschweine können jede Menge Dreck ab... ;-)
Leben ja schließlich eh im Schlamm!:q


----------



## Allerfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Also mal ehrlich, wenn du die Fische immer zurücksetzen möchtest dann hake die auch im Wasser ab. Da du sonst die Schleimhaut der Fische sehr beschädigst. Das kann zur Folge haben, dass die Fische Pilz o.ä kriegen und anschließend sterben...

Und ich sage mal ohne Beweise von deinem 101cm Aal, von dem Teich etc. wird dir hier auch keiner weiter glauben.

Also Fotos her...dann können wir dir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Benson (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi,



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar das dass,nicht der größte ist hat auch niemand gesagt!
> Anscheind wird dieser Forum nur dazu genutzt um blöde sprüche Ab zu lassen naja jedem das eine !



was erwartest du?

Das was du hier erzählst klingt für viele nach einem echten Glücksgriff. Ein Gewässer mit einem alten Bestand an sehr großen Fischen. Dann erzählst du uns von einem 90´er Zander und von einem Aal von über einem Meter. Das sind Fische die man nicht jeden Tag fängt und viele hier noch nicht gefangen haben. Der Mensch hat unteranderem vorallem zwei Eigenschaften. Er ist schnell neidisch und nicht unbedingt leichtgläubig. Gegen den Neid der anderen kannst du nicht viel machen, dass man dir die Größe der Fische abnimmt schon. Dein Vertauschen von KG und Pfund war dafür aber auch nicht gerade förderlich. Bilder würden da jetzt schon sehr helfen.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Raubfischangler19 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Also habe selber noch privat Teiche und bis jetzt ist mir seid Sieben Jahren noch kein toter Fisch an der Oberfläche vorgekommem der Krank war und auch so ist noch nichts Totes an der oberfläche aufgefallen.
Zudem hab ich auserhalb des bildes einen Plane,wo ich den Fisch nach der kescher landung drauf lege, das der Fisch mit ein bissl. laub abgelichtet wurde lest euch gleich daraus schließen das ich die Fische falsch behandle, gute vorurteile hier!
Bilder werden von den nächsten Nachtangeln gerne hinein gestellt.2 tage wird durch geangelt und dann  könnt ihr mal gerne schauen was für Fische vorhanden sind. Bis in in Zwei wochen bis dahin keinen beitrag mehr von mir!


----------



## Allerfischer (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Trotzdem hake die Fische im Wasser ab, da kann denen gar nichts passieren. Die Schleimhaut ist so schnell verletzt, das glaubst du gar nicht.


----------



## H3ndrik (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

hmmm sehr seriös dieser Thread findet ihr nicht auch?:q
jojo sonen unterhaltsamen thread habe ich noch nie gesehen geschweigedenn durchgelesen...
Klasse.... weiter so |supergri|supergri

Hmm wieso willse denn jetzt 2Wochen nichtsposten? hab gedacht du gehst nur 2tage fischen?
Naja... wie gesagt alles iwie lustiq|rolleyes

gruß H3ndrik


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> hmmm sehr seriös dieser Thread findet ihr nicht auch?:q
> jojo sonen unterhaltsamen thread habe ich noch nie gesehen geschweigedenn durchgelesen...
> Klasse.... weiter so |supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



und dennoch trägst du noch dazu bei...


@raubfischangler: ich bin jedenfall gespannt was bei deinem ansitz rauskommt - vielleicht bleiben dann endlich ma diese sinnfreien kommentar aus.
allerdinsg muss ich denjenigen zustimmen, die deinen umgang mit den fischen kritisieren, der karpfen scheint schon ein bisschen was abbekommen zu haben -kann aber selbst mit abhakmatte passieren wenn der karpfen viel zappelt... (deine schleie sieht hingegen aber gut aus! petri)


----------



## yassin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

ich bin auch gespannt was geht
werde bei dem Ansitz dabei sein.

werde aufjedenfall zwei Ruten auf karpfen legen.
und keine angst ich geh gut mit den Fischen um.

@H3ndrik
sehr sinnloser Beitrag #q
hätte man sich sparen können#c

und er wollte 2 Wochen nichts posten weil wir nächstes We erst fahren.


----------



## Nask7 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Moin,
In der Zwischenzeit kann ich ja mal ne andere Frage stellen.
In meinem Hausgewässer wo ich zur Zeit auf Aalfang gehe,gibt es massenhaft fingerlang grosse Rotaugen,deren Reste ich auch immerwieder in den Mägen meiner gefangenen Aale finde.Obwohl ich nebenbei an der zweiten Rute mit Köfi angel,gehen die Schleicher aber immer nur auf Bienenmaden/Tauwürmer ans Band.

Weiss hier Jemand woran das liegen kann?
Haben die Aale vllt. die Schnauze voll von Fisch und meine Bienenmaden/Tauwürmer kommen denen als abwechslungsreiche Mahlzeit grade recht...was meint ihr?


----------



## MrTom (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi
War tapfer und hab mir alles durchgelesen. Hab zwei Bilder gesehen, eins von einem Schleienwelpen, der mit Sicherheit auch keine fünf Pfund hatte und eins von einem Elfpfünder Schuppi.
Hab noch mal kurz drüber nachgedacht und bin zu meinem Ergebniss gekommen:
Er ist ein Troll

mfg Thomas


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

und das soll jetzt was aussagen?


----------



## MrTom (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> und das soll jetzt was aussagen?


Hi
Hier hast du eine schöne Definition vom Forentroll.

mfg Thomas


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ach so danke alles klar, kannte den begriff nicht.
aber trifft denk ich auch nicht alles zu...
naja ma schaun wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



yassin schrieb:


> ich bin auch gespannt was geht
> werde bei dem Ansitz dabei sein.
> 
> werde aufjedenfall zwei Ruten auf karpfen legen.
> ...




Das wäre ja dann dieses Wochenende. Na da bin ick auf den "Klein-Bericht" gespannt wie nen Schlüppergummi :q

@ Yassin, wenn möglich dann frag bitte den Teichbesitzer selbst nochmal ob auch "Du" dort fischen darfst.... Der TE sagte ja...



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Ich musste heraus finden wenn dieser  Teich gehört. Schnell war der jenige aus gemacht dem der Teich gehörte  und er hatte, nichts dagegen als ich fragte ob ich den seinen Teich  befischen darf.



Und damit hat eigendlich nur er die mündliche Zusage vom Besitzer. Also, nich das Du nachher da stehst mit angenähtem Hals und man Dir an den Karren pinkeln will.

So wie gesagt, lasst mal hören .... Petri Heil 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## yassin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

is alles geklärt 

wir fahren wahrscheinlich morgen los:g

werde ein Bericht schreiben und irgendwie werden wir auch Fotos machen, da mein Handy abgesoffen ist(#q#q:v)muss ich aber erst ne cam organisiern #t


das einzige worüber ich mir den Kopf zerbreche ist die Wassertemp. weil der See nich der tiefste is.

wenns dennoch gut läuft werden wir auch unter der Woche noch ein Versuch starten weil ja ab Mittwoch Ferien sind:vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

@ Yassin, wie war euer Ausflug ??


----------



## hulkhomer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Würde mich auch interessieren. (Und jetzt bekomm ich wenigstens eine email wenns hier wieder rundgeht  )


----------



## yassin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

ich sag nur: scheixx Gewitter #d

ich denke wir werden morgen noch mal unser Glück versuchen.
Und sonst hab ich ab Mittwoch Ferien :g

ihr werdet schon noch euren Bericht bekommen, kein Angst :m


----------



## MrTom (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



> ich sag nur: scheixx Gewitter


Der Nichtschwimmer schiebts auch auf die Badehose:q



> ich denke wir werden morgen noch mal unser Glück versuchen


Hab schon ne Ahnung wie das ausgeht.

mfg Thomas


----------



## yassin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

ich gehe auch bei Starkregen angeln oder 90km Wind aber wenns Kracht ziehe ich auch mal den Schwanz ein.


----------



## MrTom (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



> aber wenns Kracht ziehe ich auch mal den Schwanz ein


Ist ja nicht schlimm, bei Gewitter angeln gehen muss auch nicht besonders klug sein.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Geschichten gibt das..............man oh man..............ich bin echt gespannt.

Habe son komisch mullmiges gefühl bei dieser sache.|bla:


----------



## ayron (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Mh ich frage mich jetzt mal wenn er fürs fotobuchangelt.....dann dürfte bei mir der 90er under der Meteraal nicht fehelen 

so btw bin ich der einzige der sich das fragt?

schätze mal er fischt jetzt seit 2 wochen an allen erdenklichen gewässern um die monsterfische zusammenzuangeln :vik:

raubfischangler nicht böse sein.... finde den trööt sehr lustig :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Also habt ihr jetzt schon geangelt oder nicht?


----------



## Allerfischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Nein er erarbeitet sich noch das Geld um aufm Fischmarkt nen 30 Pfund Karpfen kaufen zu können


----------



## Somkejumper (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



yassin schrieb:


> ich gehe auch bei Starkregen angeln oder 90km Wind aber wenns *Kracht ziehe ich auch mal den Schwanz ein*.




Na wer schreibt den so was. Wenn das der Fahnder liest!!!


----------



## ayron (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

das wars dann wohl....der teich ist abgelassen und verfüllt oder wie :q


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Sehr seltsam das hier nüscht mehr kommt an Infos


----------



## pinky666 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ja, sehr schade ! Selten so gelacht !:q


----------



## barschkönig (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Infos, ich hätte gern gelesen wie die Sache ausgegangen ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Ich glaube MrTom hatte recht, als er sagte dass der TE nur ein "Troll" ist...
hätte ja schon mit ein paar Ergebnissen gerechnet.


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Wat´n hier? Noch immer keine neuen Info´s? Die beiden Jungs fangen sich wohl die Arme lahm, und haben deswegen keine Zeit hier zu Posten glob ick


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Raubfischangler19 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 139116
> 
> 
> So hier ist sogar ne Schleie die ich dort gefangen habe,50 cm 5 Kg schwer



Hi,
ok , ich gönne dir die 5 KG ja  :q
Ich habe dieses Jahr bestimmt schon 30 Schleien über 50 cm gefangen , ich würde sagen nicht schätzen , wiegen.
Selbst meine größte , die hatte 68 cm wog keine 5 KG.
Schleien um die 50 cm bringen knapp 3 KG auf die Waage , aber auch nur wenn sie gut genährt sind 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok , ich gönne dir die 5 KG ja  :q
> Ich habe dieses Jahr bestimmt schon 30 Schleien über 50 cm gefangen , ich würde sagen nicht schätzen , wiegen.
> Selbst meine größte , die hatte 68 cm wog keine 5 KG.
> ...



Sehr richtig.#6

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier noch Infos kommen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi,
na ja , so ein Traumgewässer wünschen wir uns doch alle , die , die es finden können mehr als glücklich sein.
Und wenn man(n) nicht ganz so erfahren ist verschätzt man sich schon mal , kann ja passieren.
Aber ich würde auch gerne mal an solch einem Gewässer angeln wo auch wirklich nur so kapitale Fische vorhanden sind wie vom TE gesehen oder gefangen worden sind.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Mensch Udo, Du kannst Dich doch echt nicht beschweren - im Vergleich zu unseren Gewässern hier wohnst Du doch im gelobten Land! #6

Deine Bilder finde ich immer klasse, besonders die Schleien...


----------



## petri28 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , so ein Traumgewässer wünschen wir uns doch alle , die , die es finden können mehr als glücklich sein.
> Und wenn man(n) nicht ganz so erfahren ist verschätzt man sich schon mal , kann ja passieren.
> *Aber ich würde auch gerne mal an solch einem Gewässer angeln wo auch wirklich nur so kapitale Fische vorhanden sind wie vom TE gesehen oder gefangen worden sind.*
> Gruß Udo


ja,ja der Udo, 
zwei tolle Fische auf dem Boot#6, Schleien und Karpfen ohne Ende, aber immer noch nicht zufrieden|wavey:


----------



## MrTom (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hi
Themenstarter hatte seine  Letzte Aktivität: 12.07.2010 17:09
Ich denke mal der Patient ist seit achtzehn Tagen angeln:m
Was ist überhaupt mit Yassin, der wollte doch mit TE angeln gehen?

mfg Thomas


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Was ist überhaupt mit Yassin, der wollte doch mit TE angeln gehen?
> 
> mfg Thomas



Jo Yassin wollte wohl mit dem TE mit. Ob es so gekommen ist werden wir wohl nie erfahren. 

YASSIN:  						 							Letzte Aktivität: *Heute* 09:12

Lebt also noch ....


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Hab grad mit Yassin per PN geplaudert. 

Es ist nie zu diesem Angeltreffen gekommen, Yassin hat och keine Lust dem TE Wochenlang hinterher zu rennen, wat ick voll verstehen kann. Der TE hat sich och selbst nie wieder bei Yassin gemeldet. Wir sehen also das dat mit dem TROLL gar nicht so weit her war ... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## yassin (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

also jetzt nehm ich selbst nochmal stellung dazu...
und zwar hatten wir uns immer in vorraus verabredet, da der teich aber versteckt lag, wollten wir uns an einer Tanke treffen.

kurz vor dem Treffen hab ich ihn nochmal versucht anzurufen um letzte unklarheiten abzuklären, allerdings war er dann nie zu erreichen warum auch immer#c

so... jetzt könnt ihr alle nochmal euren Senf dazu geben und dann kann der Threat hoffentlich in der Versenkung verschwinden


----------



## T1m0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

so 15 min gelesen und gelacht  
ich habe auch nen teich mit 2m hechten (wenn man sie aneinander legt)
nunja war lustig und hat spaß gemacht


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. August 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

Jo, für Yassin war dat bestimmt weniger lustig. Sich (zumindest halb) für den TE einsetzen, dann die Angeltour planen (nebst Köder, Ausrüstung u.s.w.), um dann voll hängen gelassen/verarscht zu werden. 

"Ganz großes Kino" vom Themenstarter . . . #d


----------



## yassin (3. August 2010)

*AW: Verstehe es nicht!!!*

so siehts aus |motz:

is aber halb so wild bin dann immer auf andere Gewässer umgestiegen hab also keine Köder etc. in Müll schmeißen müssen.#:


----------

